# My Dogface puffer



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Everynight my dogface puffer goes to the same spot and sleeps, he wedges himself inbetween some dead coral so he wont have to keep himself afloat. I thought it was rather unique, heres some pics:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice dogface..mine use to do the same










how many puffers do you spot?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> very nice dogface..mine use to do the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang your puffers are nice!!!

Ya its pretty cool when they cuddle up in there spot!

Nice pic dude


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

very nice fish both of you... really makes me want a salty set up


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

thePACK said:


> very nice dogface..mine use to do the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow pack a golden, a striped and is that a Black masked or Just a normal doggy. They all get along well?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thePACK said:


> very nice dogface..mine use to do the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice puffers


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

My striped puffer lays on the sand bed in the middle of everything. My porc puffer seems like he never sleeps and is the most obnoxious fish I have ever owned and has doubled in size in about a month and a half.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet puffers everyone
mine likes to sleep in the corner of the tank glass


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

great looking puffers both of you. some of the funniest fish i have ever watched. they just have that funny look to em. the porc. puffers remind me of E.T.

J-Rod


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

:laugh:

that is awesome, puffers have some serious character.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> great looking puffers both of you. some of the funniest fish i have ever watched. they just have that funny look to em. the porc. puffers remind me of E.T.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]988431[/snapback]​


Ya they look like E.T. And gizmo from the gremlins haha heres a pic of mine, its not very clear cause i took a quick picture to show the gizmo look alike haha.

View attachment 58306
View attachment 58307


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

My Porc, named ET...


----------

